# Puppy won't respond to yelping.



## Euphemism (Jul 22, 2009)

Everything I have read about puppy biting says the way to manage it is to yelp or yell when the puppy bites too hard. I have tried this, but for some reason my pup interprets it as me wanting to play and continues to nip rather than stopping.

Are there any alternative options?


----------



## Marsh Muppet (Nov 29, 2008)

My pup got totally fired up when I yelped. If I turned my back and ignored him, he'd go right for my Achilles tendon. You might try "banishment" next.


----------



## Euphemism (Jul 22, 2009)

Yea, I just tried the ignoring thing this morning and he did the heels haha. As much as it sucks, it is kinda comical.

Did the banishment work for you?

If so how did you do it? I continuously read that crates shouldn't be used as punishment, and I take that to include my dog run as well.


----------



## BoxMeIn21 (Apr 10, 2007)

Remove yourself from the situation, not the dog. As soon as the puppy bites too hard, yelp and go to another room for a few minutes. Be consistant and it will pay off.
Check out these articles: 

http://www.clickersolutions.com/articles/spt/SPT_Puppies.htm


----------



## Marsh Muppet (Nov 29, 2008)

Euphemism said:


> Did the banishment work for you?
> 
> If so how did you do it? I continuously read that crates shouldn't be used as punishment, and I take that to include my dog run as well.


Banishment didn't do much good, but it is the next step in the progression. I never used the crate to banish him, but only a short lead that I would clip to, or run through, an eyebolt. You must keep the dog from attacking you when you turn your back. If the pup won't settle down when you ignore him, you can leave him by himself for a couple of minutes.

My pup was as relentless as any I've ever seen. It was a very long process.


----------



## coby09Jan15 (Aug 19, 2009)

Try this,my dog Coby before 6 mos old he nips and bites alot but just being playful.So,i started to hold his lower mouth evertime he nips or bites too aggressively.I simply put my thumb under his tongue just with enough pressure hold his mouth then say repeatly....ah ah ah,no no!! Not yelling and with a firm voice. Do it when he nips and bites you only sooner than later he will get it.


----------



## bimmergirl84 (Jun 23, 2009)

coby09Jan15 said:


> Try this,my dog Coby before 6 mos old he nips and bites alot but just being playful.So,i started to hold his lower mouth evertime he nips or bites too aggressively.I simply put my thumb under his tongue just with enough pressure hold his mouth then say repeatly....ah ah ah,no no!! Not yelling and with a firm voice. Do it when he nips and bites you only sooner than later he will get it.


We've got a german shepherd pup in our home. Got her at 8 weeks and tried everything in the world to get her to stop nipping. It is getting better now but how old was your GSD/Akita before she finally stopped this behavior?


----------



## hbowen87 (Aug 4, 2009)

With my puppy yelping got her excited too. Holding her mouth shut made her think it was a game where she had to bite me twice for every time I tried to stop her. At first ignoring her was just a game to nip my heels, but then I started ignoring then if she still bit me again I went upstairs for a couple minutes and closed the door. After a few times she got the point and now all I have to do is turn my back on her again and she gets the message. She barks at me and tries to make me look at her if she's particularly fiesty but doesn't bite me when I do it anymore. If you're consistent stopping the attention as soon as the nipping starts should help. With Star it took several weeks, but it seems like a light bulb suddenly came on and she's been way better than even her good days for the past week.


----------

